# How many Vietnam Vets are here?



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

*Started a thread like this on another forum, and it got ugly....seems some 'Nam vets have issues with their service, and maybe they should not have responded....when you bring a miserable life history with you to war, the war only serves to exasperate that history....if you have a healthy and nurturing upbringing, than that support will be waiting for you when you get back home...if you feel proud of your service, and wish to make a positive contibution to this thread regarding your war experience, than I say, welcome home brother...if on the other hand, you wish to tell me of all your druig and alcohol problems, and how the Vietnames "suck", or that any and all help extended to 'Nam vets is all BS and psyco-babble, than just keep it to yourself...I'm looking for happy and successful people....not people who wish to continue to sleep in their own misery.

Thanks,

Al*


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm a younger brother of a VN vet, and I'm proud of his service. He performed well as a helicopter pilot, surviving many close calls, rescuing a lot of guys from fire-fights.

Kirby was stationed at Pleiku in 1968, survived the Tet offensive. He survived his tour in Vietnam, he didn't survive the war "games" in El Paso, as a small dust-devil caught his small plane while dropping flour bombs on troops. 

Captain Kirby Allen Hamilton served his country well.
189th Assault Helicopter Co. Ghostriders

So have his comrades.

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

checking in :smt1099


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

*Just 2 vets????*


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Get back, get back it's an ambush! There's TWO of them..... :minigun: :minigun:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Thank You....................*

To All Vets of the United States..... :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 I just want to say...... Thank you, for all that you gave..........

~ and some gave all........:smt086


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

3 tours


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

Where is this party, and who is Charlie?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> Where is this party, and who is Charlie?


Charlie is another Vet and the party is here...
http://www.berettagunforum.com/showthread.php?t=2613


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

just leave out the rice beer


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*67-68*

couple of earlier TDY's--ICORP

RJ


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, I did a year in the lovely 'Nam.

1962-63, back when we were still "advisors".

Sort of like a "pre-war" tour, so to speak.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Never talk about it. All I will say is GOD bless those who served...


W


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

All I can say is Thank You to all the men/women who serve our great country.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I'm a veteran, but slightly too young for Viet Nam. I went on active duty in July 75 at 17. 20 years later, I retired.


----------



## RVN11B (Aug 13, 2006)

*One more Nam Vet*

First Cavalry Division
1971-1972
Infantry
RA 
volunteer
Enlisted in 70
Retired in 90:smt1099


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

*Welcome home 11 bush*


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

64-65
67-68

First Air Commando Group.

First tour was sort of fun.

AFS


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

AirForceShooter said:


> 64-65
> 67-68
> 
> First Air Commando Group.
> ...


I'll bet, a buddy of mine was in A/B 26's about then.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

I doubt he's at this site, but my grandpa was in Vietnam.


----------



## old_ironsights (Aug 26, 2006)

8th RRU (53rd USASA SOU) - Phu Bai 
:smt166


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

My two oldest brothers were in the Navy during Nam. They ended up on the same destroyer the USS Southerland. They don’t talk much of their service like many war vets.


----------



## 44magFMJ (Aug 14, 2006)

I was in the Navy in a F4 squadron during that time as an E4 on a carrier off the coast. Didn't personally see combat, but got the campaign ribbon for being in coastal waters while sending our planes to 'palm the hell out of the slopes.


----------

